# Breitling Emergency Instruction Manual on PDF?



## ffeelliixx

Hi All,

I'm considering a used Breitling Emergency watch, but the seller does not have the instruction manual. I contacted BUSA, and they said they cannot provide a copy or even sell me one.

I believe I've seen a link on WUS to the manual for the Aerospace and was wondering if anybody knows of a link to the Emergency manual.

Thanks!

-FLX


----------



## Frontierman63

Hey FLX,
You should have copied the manual before you sent out your Old One:-s
Would you like me to make a copy and send it when i get mine?
LMK :-!


----------



## Broker

Send me your email. So you sold the yellow and are getting another?

Todd


----------



## ffeelliixx

Frontierman63 said:


> Hey FLX,
> You should have copied the manual before you sent out your Old One:-s
> Would you like me to make a copy and send it when i get mine?
> LMK :-!


Didn't I mention that the instruction booklet isn't going to be enclosed with your watch?

(silence...)

Just kidding! That would be great, Frontierman! I would really appreciate that. I will take you up on that should I buy the watch.

-FLX


----------



## Frontierman63

Good luck with the next One,i hope you choose well this time:think:

Altho i wouldnt be getting one this soon had you not disliked the Yellow;-)

PM me if you do need it, i should have my new Baby on Thur. and ill scan it (if my scanner still works),or whatever it takes:-!


----------



## ffeelliixx

brokerrookie said:


> Send me your email. So you sold the yellow and are getting another?
> 
> Todd


Todd, I'll PM you with my email if you can help. That would be fantastic!

Yes, I sold the yellow one. I actually didn't like the watch at all from the minute I received it. I just wasn't digging the yellow at all, so I put it up for sale.

Literally hours before receiving confirmation of intent to send payment from Frontierman, I prematurely thought the deal may have fallen through. So I decided to give the watch another shot before getting back to the other inquiries I had received. I put it on a black zulu, and for the first time and absolutely fell in love with it! Of course, once I fell for the watch, Frontierman sent a PM agreeing to the final number and indicating that payment would be promptly made. A deal is a deal. So I took some parting photos of the watch on the black zulu, and I had to let the watch go. (Frontierman was a pleasure to deal with, and I would highly recommend conducting a transaction with him) :-!

I did really like the yellow on the black zulu. And I think yellow is the iconic Emergency color, but I'm going to try the black dial E. Between having a yellow E and an orange Doxa, I thought my collection might just be a little too bright.

-FLX


----------



## ffeelliixx

Frontierman63 said:


> Good luck with the next One,i hope you choose well this time:think:
> 
> Altho i wouldnt be getting one this soon had you not disliked the Yellow;-)
> 
> PM me if you do need it, i should have my new Baby on Thur. and ill scan it (if my scanner still works),or whatever it takes:-!


Thanks again for the offer. I will definitely take you up on that if the deal goes through.

-FLX


----------



## Broker

I actually went the other way. I went from black to yellow. I can't see the display on the yellow as well as I could on the black but the yellow was the right choice for me. I have every color imagineable including blue, black, yellow, and orange. I sent the PDF file to you also.

Todd


----------



## Frontierman63

brokerrookie said:


> I actually went the other way. I went from black to yellow. I can't see the display on the yellow as well as I could on the black but the yellow was the right choice for me. I have every color imagineable including blue, black, yellow, and orange. I sent the PDF file to you also.
> 
> Todd


Hey Todd i guess you like the E's a little (4 of them):-!
Thanks for sending the file to FLX:thanks
This will be my First Emergency,and prolly the Only One:think:
Thursday cant come fast enougho|


----------



## Broker

Frontierman63 said:


> Hey Todd i guess you like the E's a little (4 of them):-!
> Thanks for sending the file to FLX:thanks
> This will be my First Emergency,and prolly the Only One:think:
> Thursday cant come fast enougho|


Maybe I should have been more specific. I have a yellow Emergency, Orange Monster, Blue Monster, Black Traser, Grey Ocean-7 (incoming tomorrow hopefully). I wish I had 4 Emergency watches. Fenderstrat is the only one I know to pull that one off.

Todd


----------



## ffeelliixx

Todd, I've received the scan of the manual. Thank you so much!

Frontierman, here are some pics of your watch on the black zulu.

-FLX


----------



## Alan M

Looks Stunning on that strap!

I regret the UK import %

Best

Al


----------



## Frontierman63

Hey FLX i like the look of that combo:-!
I do have a 22mm zulu,but i did buy a Black B diver strap waiting too go on it also


----------



## darcota

Hello I'm looking for a copy of an Emergency booklet on PDF too.
The used watch was not coming with booklet only with Service card.
May be some body can help me and send me a scan
Thanks
RS


----------



## fenderusastrat

brokerrookie said:


> Maybe I should have been more specific. I have a yellow Emergency, Orange Monster, Blue Monster, Black Traser, Grey Ocean-7 (incoming tomorrow hopefully). I wish I had 4 Emergency watches. Fenderstrat is the only one I know to pull that one off.
> 
> Todd


I only have three so far, Todd, but leave it to you to keep count  They are all so different from eachother, one being solid white gold and the other two being titanium - one a limited edition orbiter 3 E and the other my yellow fella with a utc. I wear the yella fella and the gold piece a lot and they are 2 of my favorite watches. I guess you can say I am covered for all Emergencys. A fourth one might be nice but I doubt I will get one anytime soon. 3 Es are enough. 4 would be overkill :-!


----------



## Broker

PM me your email address.

Todd


----------



## Greaves

I too am in need of an Emergency users manual. I received mine as a gift and the manual was mysteriously errant. 

If anyone could assist in helping me get my hands on one it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.

-G


----------



## Nono01

can i have one manual? pleaseeee?


----------



## Greaves

Anybody? 

:-(


----------



## Alex**

looks like it would be worth a pdf link todd!!


----------



## jimmyiosis

I second that, or a PM would be fine, if anyone wants to shoot it to me too.


----------



## Broker

Great idea Alex. I didn't know this would be a recurring event. Seems like every time I try to upload the file, it fails. For now if you want it, just shoot me a PM with your email addy until I can figure it out.

Todd


----------



## Alex**

cool 

for me id love to have a read prior to buying one this summer


----------



## BrianVA

Hi guys, I just bought a Breitling Emergency from a friend, but it came with the Chrono version manual. If anyone could share the Emergency with the digital display manual I would really appreciate it.:thanks


----------



## Broker

Send me a PM with your email address.

Todd


----------



## antoniomvm

Broker said:


> Send me a PM with your email address.
> 
> Todd


Hi, I need a Emergency Instructions manual. Please send this to me please.
[email protected]
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Stoodo

Sorry to revive an old thread, but can someone send me a copy of the manual? Thank you.


----------



## Greaves

Stoodo said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but can someone send me a copy of the manual? Thank you.


Sure, PM me your e-mail address.
*
EDIT* - Oh this was the first thread I ever posted in and the way I discovered this wonderful place. 

Ahh memories. :-d


----------



## troller

could someone give me too a Emergency PDF manual to this E-Mail: [email protected]

thanks everybody!!


----------



## Greaves

troller said:


> could someone give me too a Emergency PDF manual to this E-Mail: [email protected]
> 
> thanks everybody!!


Just sent it off to ya'.


----------



## watchchef

HI

I AM A NEW MEMBER AND HAVE JUST BOUGHT A USED EMERGENCY e76321

WOULD ANYBODY BE ABLE TO EMAIL ME A USER GUIDE

MANY THANKS


----------



## manchesteramkq

Greaves said:


> Just sent it off to ya'.


Can you please send it to me [email protected]


----------



## Rhyalus

I too am looking for the PDF....I hate taking the box down from the closet... 

Anyone around to send me a copy?

Thanks,
R


----------



## tailwindsurf

Greaves said:


> Just sent it off to ya'.


And I would be so so glad If I also could recive the maunal pdf for the emergency.

[email protected]

thanks/Jakob


----------



## Tiago Cotrim

Hi

This is my first post here, I am from Portugal and just bought a E76231 without manuals, can someone send it to my e-mail?

[email protected]

Kind Regards
Tiago Cotrim


----------

